# My HK loves attention, please forgive him ;)



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Waht a ham.

   


Nice gun!!!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Nice Tac


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Man now I gotta have one of those. I guess I'll have to put the wife on the corner and hope she can make some fast money.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would have been tempted, but I don't like all black sights. That's why I have a USP compact and a USP in 9mm.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Man now I gotta have one of those. I guess I'll have to put the wife on the corner and hope she can make some fast money.


 :smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I would have been tempted, but I don't like all black sights. That's why I have a USP compact and a USP in 9mm.


You can always swap sites. This gun is really awesome! I love it


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I would have been tempted, but I don't like all black sights. That's why I have a USP compact and a USP in 9mm.
> ...


True, but w/ the cost of the gun being so much, I didn't feel like i should have to spend even more $. The standard USPs are nice enough.

Had the compact tactical been sold in 9mm, I might have been tempted to get one, but the black sights probably would still have stopped me.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Well whatever works. I dont regret buying it one bit! 8)


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I have one of those. :-D


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

It was love at first site! :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I remember when U posted that pic on other sites. Everyone asked U about the legs in the pic 

I saw several Mark 23s yesterday for sale. Man, how I would love to have 1.


----------



## Gixerman1000 (Feb 3, 2006)

Looking good gunut



Shipwreck said:


> I would have been tempted


The Meprolite adjustable night sights on my Tactical work great.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I remember when U posted that pic on other sites. Everyone asked U about the legs in the pic
> 
> I saw several Mark 23s yesterday for sale. Man, how I would love to have 1.


Haha

I would love to have a Mark 23! The tac was my first time spending close to a grand on a gun. Cant imagine spending two! :?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Gixerman1000 said:


> Looking good gunut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to get some of those! Is that front site big? It looks like it is. Which is a plus! Wish I would find them for less money! It was 80 something somewhere! :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I remember when U posted that pic on other sites. Everyone asked U about the legs in the pic


 :-D :-D :-D

THey are some nice legs!!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sweet gun too!!!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when U posted that pic on other sites. Everyone asked U about the legs in the pic
> ...


Who said you can talk about my girls legs! :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would like to have a spurred hammer and full size thumb safety on my USP compact, but I don't feel like paying the exorbitant $ amount that HK charges, plus shipping on top of that...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I gots to have a Tatical!!!!! :smt119


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Hey, in this pic that was above, what is that round thing next to the pistol?*


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> *Hey, in this pic that was above, what is that round thing next to the pistol?*


 :lol: Nothin that belongs to HK. Just something that was sitting on my deck. lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> :lol: Nothin that belongs to HK. Just something that was sitting on my deck. lol


Ok, U had me confused :-D :-D


----------

